# Kaida (KK), the Hiking, Biking Dragon



## RatAtaT2693 (Apr 5, 2016)

Kaida's story begins after my little bengal, Leah, was discovered, dead, in my neighbor's garden my junior year of high school (12/2011).

Five days later, I was eating lunch at school in the outdoor picnic area, when I heard a bunch of freshmen boys yelling, "Get it, get it!" As I looked up, I saw out of the corner of my eye a little dash of grey booking it across the courtyard. I figured it was a squirrel and went back to eating.

Not but ten minutes later I heard the boys yelling yet again, "Get it, get it!" It wasn't until then I realized it was a kitten. Before I could get up to intervene, I heard the distinctive sound of a mad cat, intermingled with pained human screaming and vast profanity. One of the boys had three elongated marks and blood *flowing* down his leg.

And that was the first thing I had to learn about my cat: _never pity Kaida._ She can handle herself without you. 

I had to bite my lip to not laugh; this kid just got his butt handed to him by a four-pound, ten-week-old kitten.

She had no tags, no chip, and was hungry enough to beg for a complete stranger's chicken. I wanted her. I even had a name picked out, but my mother would never have it. I tried (sorta - not really) to find her a home with one of my classmates, but his parents wouldn't have her either. So, being the rational, responsible teenager I was, I dragged a litter-box into my closet, hid her, and named her "Kaida," japanese for "little dragon". She went undiscovered for a full week, following me around the house while mom was at work. 

The second thing I had to learn about my cat is this: Kaida is not a cat.

Kaida is part cat, but she is also part bird and part dog. She walks on leash like no other I've had the pleasure of training, opens doors, beats the ever-loving heck out of ninety pound dogs, and rides shoulder like a parrot. She goes hiking and biking (in a basket) and camping. Doesn't mind the rain and rides my backpack like a perch.

My theory on naming animals is to name your guard dog Mr. Tiddles so he'll be the meanest hound around, but my little dragon actually lives up to her name.

The third thing I learned after my first few weeks was: cats can attach to you. 

This sounds stupid in retrospect, but I never realized this until I met Kaida. My friends and I joke that she's Leah's reincarnation - the two are so similar. But besides her and maybe Leah, I've never had a cat that really cared if I came or went. No one got clingy - I hardly ever saw half of my other cats. Nap time was under a couch somewhere. Maybe it's because I never bothered to train my cats before KK, but she and I have a relationship like no other.

She's my first official cat as a legal adult. Which I think just adds to the awesomeness.

Anyway, here's what you really came for - cat photos. 

--------------
(Afternote: I read somewhere that "Kaida" is actually a baseball term for a good hit. Either way, I think it's fitting.)


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

What beautiful markings! Calicos are great


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Great intro! Great pics. Obviously a great cat.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RatAtaT2693 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks, guys! 



amy22 said:


> What beautiful markings! Calicos are great


You gotta love 'em. Shocked the he|l out of our new vet.

I honestly never liked cats before her or Leah.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I LUV the 3rd pic down! What a sweetie!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a stunning cat! Love her story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOVE the image of a 4-lb. Kaida doing serious damage to that boy! 

She sounds like a very special kitty and is very obviously bonded to you. What beautiful and unusual markings she has! In the first pic, it almost looks like she has some tortie and some tabby in her. And the dark stripe on her nose is adorable.


----------



## RatAtaT2693 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hahaha - yeah, if I remember correctly, the precise words of my friend were, "that cat has some attitude." and I was just like, "Yeah, and I like it."

Her mother was a grayish long haired feral tabby that hung around campus. I remember because KK and her siblings would run around the smoking gazebo. (Our HS was on a college campus.) Also because it took me the better part of a week of sharing chicken salads & ranch with her before she'd let me pet her.


----------



## Fraido (Nov 18, 2014)

Good to see you on the Cat Forum, RatAtaT.(;

Gosh, you have one stunning cat!


----------



## RatAtaT2693 (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, you know, rats go everywhere.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

What a wonderful story and what a pretty cat!


----------

